# Guys, would you be willing to date a woman that's a body builder?



## Kalpnisis (Jun 25, 2016)

Say she wasn't one of those super extreme body builders but like this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-1zbwroULg


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

I couldn't. I personally don't find that attractive


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

You should tag that video clip as NSFW @Kalpnisis


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

she's actually pretty and attractive.

super buffed, but not quite excessively so.

personally, i'm not into the super toned or skinny model look. 
my type is the softer and slightly bigger girl with everything more natural.
natural meaning everyday life, not something sculped in the gym.

however, i'm primarily a face man. if the face is pretty, the body can be almost any type and be attractive to me.

including this lady.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

I love the "fitness" ladies, but that was too much for me. I'm not into steroids, and if their necks are bigger than mine, I'm not into it. 
Love toned, athletic, muscular women. But it has to look natural.
The lady in the video didn't get that huge naturally.

Funny video, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ol'Pal (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm a gym rat myself so i naturally love muscular women, especially strong shapely thighs and butt.. But that was a little over the top for me.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

As long as no artificial chems are introduced and it doesn't rule her life, why not?

So much time at a gym would bother me... I walked though a Gold's one time and just observed people observing people, it was like a singles club meeting in there, but with a married mix.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Interesting. I have a friend who is a bodybuilder, though she's in the bikini division so maybe not as over the top as some. But she's still up there. 

I've shared her pictures with a few of my male coworkers to get their opinion, and the opinion is very different depending on whether they're looking at a show picture or one of her in a bikini on the beach. 

The show pic is off putting for a lot of guys, but at the show they're dehydrated and oiled up to show definition, and they've been on show diets for weeks. So they do look extreme. 

But on the beach she looks more like a normal, athletic woman.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Kalpnisis said:


> Say she wasn't one of those super extreme body builders but like this:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-1zbwroULg


Apparently I can't watch that video because I am not signed up for youtube.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hope1964 said:


> Apparently I can't watch that video because I am not signed up for youtube.


It is a clip from a Blake Edwards movie "Skin Deep" the woman in question looks like an "extreme" or at least very serious bodybuilder to me.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I would date this chick if I was a guy. Maybe if I was a single girl too.

?Bikini Cop? making arrest of alleged pickpocket in Sweden goes viral online | Watch News Videos Online


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Kalpnisis said:


> Say she wasn't one of those super extreme body builders but like this:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-1zbwroULg




Yes, and I did way in the past. They are like any other woman, just with more muscles. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Jessica Biel? Yes.

Any more than that? No. Not my thing.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Yes...Hell Yes. 

My wife lifts...typically the same program as I...5x5's (goes by many names)..

I like my ladies...strong, confident and disinclined to put up with bull$hit..which I then attempt to get away with....

thus the circle of life


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

The lady in that youtube video is a bit too much for my taste. Otherwise, it is very attractive IMO when a woman attempts to take care of her body. Especially since I do spend a lot of the time in the gym, I can appreciate the amount of work that goes into it day in and day out.

Still I think this question is a bit vague since physiques can vary greatly.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

The girl I lost my virginity to got into body-building as an adult. I saw some pics of her regarding a competition in Florida a few years ago (she placed 2nd or 3rd in her class), and she was some kind of ripped.

It wasn't sexy by any means, but it wasn't necessarily a turn-off, either. I guess what struck me the most was that it seemed an odd thing for somebody to be into, man or woman.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Naaa, that's not really a woman in my eyes


----------



## Married&Confused (Jan 19, 2011)

in a heartbeat


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I lol'd.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

The appeal, I would finally have someone to spot me at the gym :grin2:


----------



## tripod (Jun 18, 2016)

God yes.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Gymnasts, figure skaters, volleyball players, Olympic sprinters, fitness USA contestants, 

Love them all.....

Women that look like men--- no thx.

Actually, the chick on the video looked good from the waist down. I hated the neck, chest, shoulders, and back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

How about a well known BBer Dana Linn Bailey who doesn't have the "bulky" bb figure. Here is a before and after BBer pic:


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah, I could go for that woman.
Where's the before pic?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Evinrude58 said:


> Yeah, I could go for that woman.
> Where's the before pic?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The first pic is her before pic (here is another one)










Here is an after pic when she competed


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I would not date any of them. That level of fitness was never appealing.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Based on looks alone yes, certainly more attractive than a fat woman to be honest. 

Going to the gym 2-3 times weekly I see quite a few attractive woman who are muscular, and I do respect what they have achieved.

One guy at a gym I used to go to was married to female body builder and he said she had a big clit from the hormones, he didn't mention if she reached orgasm more easily as a result, but that could be good or bad depending on your perspective. Perhaps the exercises they do have some Kegal type effects?

However for other reasons I might not want to date such a woman.

* they often have a clique of people at the gym who sorta look the same as them, and I sometimes get the feeling they look down on anyone not obsessed with fitness.

* they spend gobs of money on multiple gym memberships, supplements and food. 

* they can be flirty with men at the gym particularly the creepy and conceited male trainers.

* there is an element of narcissism which makes them vulnerable to compliments from men.

* One of the female body builders at a gym I went to got paid to chat with men online and sold her tee shirt to one of them for $100 dollars. She was married but her H didn't object. 

I don't know how I would feel about that if I were married to her, but bodybuilding/fitness is also like an addiction and they need some way to support their habit.

Tamat


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

TAMAT said:


> I don't know how I would feel about that if I were married to her, but bodybuilding/fitness is also like an addiction and they need some way to support their habit.
> 
> Tamat


G4P is one way men BBers support their habit ...


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

That movie reminds me how terrible fashion was back then! 
Thank goodness I was only 3 years old in 1989. 
But I don't get the whole scene, is the guy attracted or slightly scared/intimidated? 
She's pretty, but that bikini doesn't suit her figure. 
She has a nice bum, I wouldn't mind having a bum like that, but I hate those silly squat exercises! 


Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

MrsAldi said:


> That movie reminds me how terrible fashion was back then!
> Thank goodness I was only 3 years old in 1989.
> *But I don't get the whole scene, is the guy attracted or slightly scared/intimidated? *
> She's pretty, but that bikini doesn't suit her figure.
> ...


My take is he was very horny and a little surprised he was going to have sex. 

When he saw her, he was intimidated and scared. He was also curious because he'd never experienced a woman like that. 

From the scene shown, it didn't look like she did anything any different from any other woman. So, it's basically all in the imagination of the viewer or participant. 

There is no accounting for taste, so there will be those who like that look, those who don't, and those who don't care.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

No, I probably wouldn't date a body builder. I like softness and curves.


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

Might be a bucket list item


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

TAMAT said:


> Based on looks alone yes, certainly more attractive than a fat woman to be honest.
> 
> Going to the gym 2-3 times weekly I see quite a few attractive woman who are muscular, and I do respect what they have achieved.
> 
> ...


I think this is true of the sport in general. I would not date a male bodybuilder for the same reason. .... the narcissistic element. 


Types like this tend to be high maintenance and full of themselves. 



I am a runner married to another runner, and the mentality also exists in runners bit it's not so pervasive. You can easily find runners who aren't narcissistic. 


And I don't find the bodybuilding look attractive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

Why do bodybuilders use fake tan?

What's wrong with being pale and a bodybuilder?


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

notmyrealname4 said:


> Why do bodybuilders use fake tan?
> 
> What's wrong with being pale and a bodybuilder?


My friend who competes says it brings out definition. She's dark skinned and says they still spray and oil the crap out of her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

If I were single again, I would follow the advice I got from a pastor long ago, marry for personality and interests, looks fade, body parts sag. If you really enjoy being with a person, I think that is more important.

So, if said body builder happened to like fishing, or at least riding along in the pontoon, sitting by a grill on the lake shore once & awhile, along with a quirky sense of humor, I'd be interested.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Absolutely not!

She might take a notion to whip my scroungy a$$!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ndchanceGuy (Sep 28, 2015)

Kalpnisis said:


> Say she wasn't one of those super extreme body builders but like this:
> 
> I might be willing to give her a shot . I'll try anything once
> 
> " I'm not as good as I once was but I'm as good once as I ever was "


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

If single and a woman like that asked me out, sure I would date her.

That said since she isn't the body type that I prefer, I wouldn't ask her out in the first instance.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Death!!! By snu snu!!!


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

Hawt! but personality is the big thing, and that kind of dedication into anything that doesn't give a long return is going to be an issue - thus I unlikely to be her interest, and not into one night stands either way.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

If her testosterone levels > your testosterone levels, then that should be a deal breaker LOL.


----------



## Buffon06 (Aug 14, 2016)

I personally don't find the ripped/huge female body builder types attractive. I prefer the curvy, somewhat athletic body type, especially if they are petite (under 5'5"). The other attributes I find irresistible in a woman are dark hair with green or blue eyes. But not huge, rippling muscles.

I had a friend who was into bodybuilding and he dated several female body builders. He said many of them were on anabolic steroids which he said really jacked up their sex drive. But he also said that some of them had cl!ts that looked like little boy's penises, which he said was a big visual turn-off for him (would be for me too, I think).


----------



## NoIinThreesome (Nov 6, 2007)

Body builder is kind of an all encompassing term but there are different divisions within the sport. Bikini, Women's Figure, Physique, Fitness, and Body Building. Dana Lynn Bailey competes as a Physique athlete while the woman in the movie most likely would be in the Body Building division. Drugs are used in all the divisions with emphasis on weight loss on the Bikini side of the spectrum (Clen) and anabolics on the Body Building side. 

Personally, I don't find female Body Builders attractive but I appreciate the dedication they put into their sport.

Divisions Explained ? Women?s Bikini, Figure, Physique & Bodybuilding ? Get Fit. Go Figure!


----------



## AlphaMale74 (Oct 15, 2014)

I've been in the bodybuilding scene for a few decades and have witnessed how it has evolved. The current national and pro-level female bodybuilders are too big and masculine for my taste. They are most likely on various anabolic steroids, which cause virilization (deeper voice, facial hair, enlarged clit, etc.). Not attractive. I prefer the figure/fitness look.......more slender, feminine, and way sexy.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't like the extreme body builder look on men or women, bleah. It is unnatural and IMO, it is a mean thing to do to your body. What you have to put it through to get it to that state is just simply cruel to a person's body. Our bodies can get plenty lean and muscular to a normal level, there is no reason to go to these extremes just to look like that. The look screams "I am unhealthy on multiple levels". (No offense here to anyone who is into BB themselves, this is just my opinion).

I am a dancer and a gymnast and have an athletic figure. Because of so much work on bars (gymnastics apparatus) and other exercises as a child, my arms, shoulders, neck and lats got very developed at an early age. My legs and gluts and abs got worked out well too, but those muscles are not always going to look that much different, especially when clothed. You can't see that I still have cut abs when I'm wearing a cute little sun dress, but you can see that I have well toned arms and shoulders. At this point in my life, I do not want to work out my arms or shoulders much at all because they can and will get huge very fast and I start looking manly on top. But I have to keep some amount of activity or they will get soft and droopy, as muscle tends to do if you let yourself go to seed.

So I like to keep a nice balance in my upper body. There is nothing I can do to make my muscles smaller in my upper body so I have to work with what I've got and just try not to get bigger.

I do find that I sort of hide my upper body if I am in a flexed position (like if I'm stretching my back with my arms above my head or something) because that is when my muscles pop out and I feel unfeminine if I look too muscly. Some guys do dig it, but many, if they are not ripped themselves, just feel indifferent about it (in my experience).


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

Of course I would. I have competed a few times at the local/regional level in body building and physique shows. I would be a total hypocrite to say I would not date some one like that. I actually find most female shapes, except obese and too thin, to be attractive. 

When the women are on anabolics, their sex drive typically goes through the roof. So that is a benefit if you are looking for a very high drive woman. Many men would have a hard time keeping up with them when they are on cycle. It can be a mild cycle, but has profound libido increasing effects.
@faithfulwife, those guns are nothing to be ashamed of, and are not overly muscular by any means. It just looks like an average fit person.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks @bbdad 

Yes, not overly muscular. Was just saying though, I have to NOT work out my arms or they *will* get big. This is how they look with no work out. If I start getting into doing push ups or working on the parallel bars again, they quickly get bigger...to the point of manly. But this is also because my neck and lats are fairly big, too. The combo looks manly so I don't work out my upper body much at all anymore.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

Women who get real muscular just look so unattractive to me. Doesn't mean I can't appreciate a fit woman but girls that get into crossfit and are doing Olympic lifts just get to manly looking to me. Holding a women with that much muscle would be like holding a man. 

Women that do yoga, Pilates, or dance just have smoking bodies that most men are drawn to. On the other end of the spectrum, skinny fashion magazine type models are NOT attractive. Need a woman with meat on her bones and soft curves.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

I have noticed that the standards for fitness models today is _very_ different than they were 15-20 years ago. Whereas when I was in my early 20s my bubble butt was considered too big, today it would meet the base requirement to even consider fitness competitions. I'm still shaking my head over that one. I was born 20 years too soon. :frown2:


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

after some more reflection on this question, I would have to say it also depends on how she felt about me, the most attractive woman in the world who does not kiss you or shows no passion can be frustrating to be with. It's like looking at a beautiful object in a museum that you can never touch. 

A female body builder who falls in love with me and stays in love with just me until we both go senile might be more enjoyable.

Tamat


----------



## LongParFour (Sep 21, 2016)

A female I know went that route. It was not for her visually imo , but she's happy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Raye Hollitt very, very pretty, there! 

But that was NSFW. He kept his socks on in bed!


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

If I was free would I date her? Hard to say. (please forgive me) But as Woody Allen so famously (and "pervert-ly") said "The Heart Wants What It Wants." 

That means that you fall in love with people for all kinds of crazy reasons and what they look like may have nothing to do with how you feel about them. You see all kinds of couples where you ask yourself, what did he/she see in their partner.


----------

